
Linus on Linux's 25th birthday - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-on-linuxs-25th-birthday/
======
tombert
I love the way the Linus interviews. He always has this attitude of "I
appreciate the questions, but I'd rather be working or something".

